# Called one in this evening.



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Well after about 15 or so stands, my 10 year old and I finally had one come to the call. Silly thing came from down wind, went plumb threw our wind to the decoys!! (by the way, im goin to like the mojos). I shut the foxpro off and tpld my son, get your gun up, im goin to stop him, when he moves from behind the brush. So i stop him with a yelp. Shoot, i said, my son replies, i cant find him in the scope. Well ole Canis latrans saw him move, and decided he didnt need that squealing critter and headed out on a fast run. So i grab my sons .223 cause i was packing my shotgun, and crack a couple off at him, but it just wasnt meant to be. lol.. So my son looks at me and said... DAD..... What the heck??? Why did you take my gun from me!!! I explain with, Im sorry but I didnt want to educate him, and he was on his way out anyway. I think he was a little unhappy with me..


----------



## John 25-06 (Dec 22, 2010)

It happen's to us all at some point.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Happened to me too...guess some lessons are better learned on your own.

He however IS blessed by a dad like you !


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

On a call said:


> Happened to me too...guess some lessons are better learned on your own.
> 
> He however IS blessed by a dad like you !


He may have not thought so, right about that time. We laughed about it though on the drive home. He told me that it was a real thrill. He has been with me on stands before calling a couple things in the past, but this was his first time with gun in hand.. I asked him earlier if he was goin with me in the morning, he said NO! Im sleeping in!, So ole dad will be a loner in the morning..


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Another idea is to let him sit near but not with you.

And you might let him control the hunt..set ups, calling, and shooting. Just a thought. If he is like my son he will like the challenge but will look to you for answers.


----------

